

Every 3 meters of the world given a unique location with 3 words - donutdan4114
http://map.what3words.com/

======
ColinWright
Here's a previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8614198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8614198)

Summary seems to be "Cute idea - has significant problems."

There are many submissions of the same item, but discussion is closed on all
those, so if you have something to say about this you'll have to do it here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9487148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9487148)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9211480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9211480)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8756516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8756516)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8561387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8561387)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7437334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7437334)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6326135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6326135)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5989255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5989255)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5982140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5982140)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5977417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5977417)

------
Trufa
Interesting idea, despite the technical problems that might arise, I think it
might be a very practical "solution".

You do get some funny/weird situations:

[http://map.what3words.com/parir.seguro.rasga](http://map.what3words.com/parir.seguro.rasga)

Which translates to giving birth surely rips.

------
leeuwnhawk
I wonder how this idea could help in delivering stuff in particular locations,
like a certain apartment address. This idea, although an innovative one, could
still fail in a lot of scenarios.

